# Pixel Mort Macbook Pro Retina



## AntoineHC (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

Aujourd'hui, j'utilisais mon Macbook Pro Retina 15 (acheté en novembre) quand je me suis rendu compte de la présence d'un point blanc presque au milieu de mon écran. 
Je suis allé à l'APR où je l'ai acheté et ils me disent que c'est une sorte de "micro-choc" qui a donné un pixel mort (on sent une très très légère aspérité quand on frotte avec un ongle) et que donc ça n'était pas pris en charge par la garantie. 

Pensez-vous que ça vaut le coup d'aller voir dans un Apple Store ou dans un autre APR pour avoir un second avis ? Moi, ça m'embête plutôt, c'est bien visible sur un fond noir (sorte de carré blanc/vert ...)

Voilà, merci de votre retour


----------



## Arlequin (8 Janvier 2013)

hello

choc ou pas, un seul pixel mort n'est pas suffisant pour Apple.

On en parle souvent sur le forum, merci de faire une petite recherche au préalable

un sujet au hasard (clic)

désolé

bonne soirée


----------



## AntoineHC (8 Janvier 2013)

Merci de ta réponse, 

À mon grand désespoir, il n'a pas été choqué que quelque manière que ça soit. Je suis plutôt manique sur mes objets pommés. J'ai vu ces sujets et j'ai aussi vu dans un autre post qu'une personne s'était faite remplacer l'écran avec seulement 1 seul pixel de défectueux. 

Il va falloir que je m'y fasse alors à ce truc ...


----------



## @finderbest (9 Janvier 2013)

J'ai un macbook pro retina 15", et je sais que pour le prix que j'ai payé j'aimerai pas que ça m'arrive, Je te conseil d'aller voir un Apple store ou apr et insister pour te faire remplacer ton écran car c'est tout simplement inacceptable pour le prix de la machine, beaucoup de cas de pixels morts sur les dalle Samsung regarde sur cette discutions  : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-retina-dalle-lg-samsung-1206610.html 
bon courage pour la suite tiens nous au courant.


----------



## subsole (9 Janvier 2013)

@finderbest a dit:


> , beaucoup de cas de pixels morts sur les dalle Samsung regarde sur cette discutions  : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/macbook-pro-retina-dalle-lg-samsung-1206610.html


:mouais:
Dans le lien que tu cites, on parle de ghosting LG vs Samsung.


----------



## @finderbest (9 Janvier 2013)

subsole Oui ça parle de ghosting, et aussi comment connaitre le constructeur de sa dalle. En général les écrans samsung connaissent des problèmes de pixels morts. AntoineHC pourra nous le confirme avec la ligne de code, si c'est samsung ça confirmera l&#8217;anomalie.

Edit : http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/echange-decran-le-fantome-est-passe-1206986-2.html à la dernière page quelqu'un explique qu'il peut arrive de tomber sur des genius sympas.


----------



## esauthier (10 Janvier 2013)

Je te le confirme.... file dans un apple store... il te le changent direct sur le Retina, et même pour un Pixel mort...  ça m'est arrivé le mois passé à l'apple store Opera à Paris...


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (12 Janvier 2013)

AntoineHC a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse,
> 
> À mon grand désespoir, il n'a pas été choqué que quelque manière que ça soit. Je suis plutôt manique sur mes objets pommés. J'ai vu ces sujets et j'ai aussi vu dans un autre post qu'une personne s'était faite remplacer l'écran avec seulement 1 seul pixel de défectueux.
> 
> Il va falloir que je m'y fasse alors à ce truc ...




J'ai lu ton message il y a quelques jours et cet après midi, j'ai mis en veille mon mac (même model, même période d'achat), l'écran et passé donc noir et j'ai vu un ou plusieurs pixel collés blanc. En touchant avec mon doigt j'ai vu qu'il y avait une aspérité.
Hors il est impossible que je ne m'en soit pas aperçu  plus tôt et il est impossible que cela se soit passé ce matin/midi, mon mac à passé le matin sur mon lit avec moi dedans... Et je n'ai eu aucun choc.

Même comment cela est possible ? J'ai nettoyé mon écran deux fois en deux mois tellement j'ai peur des rayures.


Tu as des news ?


Edit mon écran reste beaucoup plus longtemps noir après l'avoir fermé puis ouvert...


----------



## eryllion (12 Janvier 2013)

Bizarre en effet.
Peut être qu'en refermant un débris sur le clavier a touché l'écran  ?

Es-tu certain que ce sont des pixels morts et pas de petites taches sur l'écran ?
J'en vois parfois de petits points, cercles mais ils s'effacent avec un petit chiffon (parfois légèrement humide).

Bon courage les gars.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (13 Janvier 2013)

eryllion a dit:


> Bizarre en effet.
> Peut être qu'en refermant un débris sur le clavier a touché l'écran  ?
> 
> Es-tu certain que ce sont des pixels morts et pas de petites taches sur l'écran ?
> ...




J'ai pensé au débris, mais l'écran ne touche pas la coque ou les touches il y a une marge assez important. C'st possible qu'il y ai une miette de pain qui se soit glissé, mais de là que ça raye et que ça fasse un pixel mort il y a une marge... Je claque pas le capot quand je le ferme.
Je pense que c'est un pixel mort car quand je le met en veille, ça fait plusieurs pixels blancs.


----------



## greenhoouse (13 Janvier 2013)

Je viens d avoir un et un seul pixel mort et apparition de goshting la semaine dernière mon écran était un LG je suis passer à L'APS et pas de soucis il sont en train de me le changer c est complètement pris par la garantis même pour un pixel mort (car il y a eu beaucoup de défaut sur les première série et sur les écran lg/sharp) je te conseillerais donc de prend RDV avec le Genius Bar dans tout les cas  

En plus de ça bonne nouvelle pour moi il m'a dit que la dalle de remplacement serait une Samsung  sa m as fait vraiment plaisir   J espère pas avoir de pixel mort.... Mais bon vu que même avec mon lg j ai eu un pixel mort je me dis que au moins j aurais plus de rémanence de plus les pixel mort sur les dalles samsung sont quand même moinsfréquents  sue les problèmes   sur les lg 

le SAV odysseum est vraiment super 


Bonne chance


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2013)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> J'ai pensé au débris, mais l'écran ne touche pas la coque ou les touches il y a une marge assez important. C'st possible qu'il y ai une miette de pain qui se soit glissé, mais de là que ça raye et que ça fasse un pixel mort il y a une marge... Je claque pas le capot quand je le ferme.
> Je pense que c'est un pixel mort car quand je le met en veille, ça fait plusieurs pixels blancs.



Pourtant, il y a une vitre sur l'écran Retina. C'est d'ailleurs la seule qualité que je trouve aux MBP avec leur vitre, c'est moins fragile refermé et très facile à nettoyer.


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (13 Janvier 2013)

Je pensais qu'ils avaient justement enlevé une couche pour que l'écran soit encore plus fin.

Merci de vos réponses en tout cas.

Surtout que c'est vraiment petit, peut-être 1/6 de mm c'est encore plus incompréhensible. De plus, de là que ça "tue" des pixels il y a une marge...


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2013)

Non, du moins c'est ce que j'ai lu ici.

Et s'il y a une partie en verre, la garantie devrait donc jouer. En effet, une saleté peut faire pression entre la partie vitrée et le clavier, mais cette pression sera répartie sur la surface d'affichage et ne pourra que difficilement causer un dégât.


----------



## eirwan (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour à tous, je me permets de témoigner, car le MBPR de mon amie souffre exactement du même problème : des petites tâches blanches, de la taille environ d'un pixel, très visibles par exemple quand on regarde un film ou que l'écran est sombre. (à l'heure actuelle il y en a deux)

On pensait que c'étaient des pixels morts, alors on est allé à l'APR le plus proche, ils l'ont regardé et nous l'ont rendu deux jours plus tard, en nous expliquant que ce n'était pas des pixels morts, mais des sortes de minuscules impacts dans la couche de verre au dessus de l'écran (la preuve est que lorsqu'on éteint l'écran, par ex en veille, les "pixels" (ou impacts du coup) blanc sont encore visibles...). Du coup pas de prise en charge incluse dans la garantie et pas de changement d'écran. 

Assez remontée, mon amie a directement appelé Apple, qui a contacté l'APR et nous a donné exactement la même réponse... 

Pas la peine de dire que sur un portable à 2000, que ce genre de défauts puisse se produire sur un écran somme toute bien entretenu, nettoyé etc etc nous a passablement refroidi par rapport à la prochaine fois où on songera à racheter du matériel informatique.


----------



## eryllion (13 Janvier 2013)

Pas cool ça.
Si tu le voit en veille, je ne suis pas certain que ce soit un pixel mort. Quoique le plus sure serait de vérifier écran éteint complètement.

Hélas des pixels morts ont toujours existé, que ce soit sur des LCD de bureaux, des consoles portatifs, des smartphones, des écrans de portables et même des téléviseurs plats.
Essayer d'insister, de passer par un autre APR ou un Apple Store (si vous pouvez).
Les macs ne sont pas épargnés.

Bon courage quand même.


----------



## Tox (13 Janvier 2013)

Si d'autres retours corroborent ce genre de désagréments, cela signifierait que le revêtement du Retina est fragile. Et fragile à un point inquiétant...

Jamais connu ça sur mes différents portables, avec ou sans vitre...


----------



## i am clara (13 Janvier 2013)

bonsoir à tous


Même problème en décembre, au départ je pensais à un pixel mort : mais en regardant de plus près un APR m'as affirmé que c'était un impact et enfin en prenant une photo et en agrandissant, mon écran comporte énormément de pixels colorés, morts ou " tangents " !

Pourtant je suis au petit soin, jamais je n'ai refermé l'écran sur un objet, un grain de sable ou je ne sais quoi !
Je sors peu mon macbook pro retina 15" de chez moi et l'écran reste propre ! 

De plus quand je le sors, il est toujours dans sa housse néoprène !
C'est le choc, je vous laisse voir les photos ! 

voilà le sujet que j'avais ouvert : 

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/impact-minuscule-sur-lecran-retina-cest-la-defaite-1207238.html

Autant le dire, au prix de la machine, j'hallucine !
APPLE et mon APR ne veulent rien entendre !

voilà un zoom d'une photo

















Au final, plus de 42 pixels défaillants !!

Je vais prendre un rendez vous au genius bar ( c'est loin mais tant pis ) et je vais mettre le genius devant les faits !!!! 

C'est un défaut de production !

Cordialement

I am clara


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci pour vos commentaires, qui m'inquiètent un peu cependant. 

Si j'ai le temps j'irai au store d'Opéra ou Louvres j'ai la chance de ne pas habiter trop loin. Je ne sais pas trop quoi leur dire et j'ai du mal à m'énerver contre un vendeur qui en fin de compte n'y peut rien...

J'ai le même symptôme que Eirwan, le micropoint d'impact passe du noir au blanc selon l'image affiché.

Pour que le débris -si il y a- touche l'écran fermé, il doit être vraiment très gros et je m'en serait aperçu. De plus comme le dit Tox si on ferme l'ordinateur avec un corps étranger sur le clavier, à moins qu'on claque le capot, je ne vois pas comment ça peut faire un impact.

C'est la seule, je crois, solution car ce n'est pas une rayure dû à un nettoyage douteux et je ne me vois pas non plus lancer des choses contre mon écran...


EDIT : Oui merci pour les photos Clara, c'est bien ça ! Qu'est-ce qu'ils t-ont dit ?


----------



## i am clara (14 Janvier 2013)

iwannabeyourdog a dit:


> EDIT : Oui merci pour les photos Clara, c'est bien ça ! Qu'est-ce qu'ils t-ont dit ?



APPLE me dit par téléphone que si l'APR affirme que ce sont des impacts, le changement de dalle est à ma charge alors qu'a ce niveaux  ( + de 42 pixels foireux ) c'est clairement un défaut de ma dalle ( LG au passage ) !

Mais n'ayant pas d'apple store proche je vais bientot me déplacer en personne et je ne lacherai pas le morceau ! 

La prouesse et la promotion de cette machine tourne autour de cet écran alors si il tourne mauvais comme ca , pas la peine ! 

C'est rempalcement de la dalle à leur frais, un point c'est tout !

Certes un vendeur n'y est pour rien mais il doit faire l'intermédiaire entre le client et le SAV et la c'est le bon sens et la bonne foi du client qui compte !

ce serait un pixel je dirais pas , mais une quarantaine c'est abusé , sans parler de cette sombre histoire d'impact non résolue !

Cordialement


----------



## eryllion (14 Janvier 2013)

Tu as raison, file à l'Apple Store.
Je pense qu'avec tous ses points ils te le changeront.
Ils voudront éviter la mauvaise pub que cela génère.

Ils ont cru ce que l'APR a dit car ils ne pouvaient pas voir la machine.
Je pense qu'ils pourront dire autre chose. 
En y allant de façon courtoise, déçu des pixels. 

Les refus qu'on a lu viennent surtout des APR (Avec un appel vers Apple mais sans qu'ils puissent voir le Retina)

L'écran est fagile, mais je doute que ce soit des impacts. 
J'ai mon chat la première semaine qui a marché sur le Retina (Ecran fermé), En ouvrant j'avais les marques du clavier sur l'écran. Mais elles ont disparu au bout de quelques secondes.
La trouille. 
Par contre j'interdit que le touche l'écran avec les doigts.

Bon courage en tout cas.


----------



## greenhoouse (14 Janvier 2013)

Mon MacBook Pro à retrouver son bel écran et cette foi samsung en plus  

J ai l'impression que l image est vraiment mieux que la lg que j avais (plus de profondeur d'image,contraste meilleur,...) l avez vous remarquer ? 

À part les pixel mort avez vous remarquer des problème sur les dalles Samsung ?


----------



## iwannabeyourdog (14 Janvier 2013)

eryllion a dit:


> L'écran est fagile, mais je doute que ce soit des impacts.
> J'ai mon chat la première semaine qui a marché sur le Retina (Ecran fermé), En ouvrant j'avais les marques du clavier sur l'écran. Mais elles ont disparu au bout de quelques secondes.
> La trouille.
> Par contre j'interdit que le touche l'écran avec les doigts.
> ...




Ton histoire de chat me m'a fait rappeler quelque chose mais je ne sais pas si il y a rapport. La veille que je me rende compte, j'ai "marché" sur mon ordinateur fermé dans la housse néo-prenne (larobe), il faisait noir je fermais les rideaux avant de dormir et pied nu j'ai posé mon pied sur l'ordinateur et bien sur quand j'ai senti que ce n'était pas le parquet j'ai levé le pied. De plus il était sur un gros bouquin donc je m'en suis rendu compte tout de suite, mon pied d'appui était toujours sur le parquet. Et l'ordinateur à glissé du livre.


Ca m'a paru tellement anecdotique je ne m'en souvenais pas. Vous croyez qu'il y a un rapport ? La coque tellement fine et souple qui appuie sur l'écran et fasse ce genre d'impact ? Bien sûr aucune bosse sur la coque.

L'impact est tellement minuscule (la moitié d'un des points de ":") je ne pense pas qu'il y a de rapport.


----------



## i am clara (14 Janvier 2013)

Moi c'est carrément comme une micro pointe d'aiguille qui a "perforer" l'écran et je n'ai ni marché dessus, ni fais tester lenvironnement mac à mon chat  !

Et pourtant .....

Bref faut pas abuser si on peut plus transporter son mac dans sa housse sans problème ca devient grave !

Je verrai ce que me dit APPLE et son genius, car je vais payer le train aller retour 2 fois donc il y a intérêt à avoir un échange de la dalle ! 

Enfin ca me stresse quand même un peu et je ne veux pas tarder avec cette histoire !

Ceux qui sont/ vont passer au louvres pourront nous raconter l'issue du rdv au genius bar ? merci

Cordialement


----------



## AntoineHC (8 Février 2013)

Me revoilà après quelques semaines. Mon problème s'est finalement résolu avec du Ghosting sur mon écran LG. J'ai été voir mon APR avec une photo prouvant la chose. J'ai bien sûr évité de parler du pixel mort. J'ai mis un fond d'écran qui le rendait presque invisible. 

Résultat des courses, me voilà avec un écran tout neuf et de la marque Samsung. Croisons les doigts pour ne plus avoir de problème ...


----------



## VanZoo (9 Février 2013)

Donc la rémanence est prise en compte par Apple... Cool


----------



## nomade885 (7 Décembre 2013)

même soucis ici j'ai dénombré au moins 42 "impacts". Et ca augmente de jours en jours ma Dalle est "LG". 

Mon avis sur la question : Cela provient de la saleté laissé sur le clavier qui viens s'écraser sur l'écran et finit par l'abimé. Le premier impact est intervenue après seulement une semaine d'utilisation..


----------



## dainfamous (7 Décembre 2013)

je vais rajouter une couche, TOUS les genius que j'ai vu ici et a l'étranger m'ont confirmés qu'ils avaient pour "ordre" de changer toutes dalles avec au mini un pixel mort n'importe ou sur la dalle!


----------



## Mathias170390 (9 Décembre 2013)

Salut salut, alors pour ma part, pour un pixel mort, l'AS (Lyon Part Dieu) m'a dit qu'il était de l'ordre de l'acceptable d'avoir un pixel mort, mais que si je le voulais vraiment, il pouvait faire changer la dalle (sans avoir l'assurance que la nouvelle n'en n'aurait pas un non plus ^^), du coup ils l'ont changé (sous garantie bien sur) et je suis reparti avec mon MBP avec sa dalle toute neuve =)

Cordialement, Mathias


----------



## iYan (9 Décembre 2013)

il fut un temps j'avais ressuscité mes pixels morts en passant une video qui affichait à la volée les couleurs RGB ( rouge vert noir ).Ça doit traîner sur Youtube.


----------



## dainfamous (9 Décembre 2013)

je me demande si ils sont pas plus arrangeants qd l'on a un apple care inclus avec la machine...

toutes les personnes de mon entourage qui ont eu un changement sans délai, avaient un apple care.


----------



## vVdesign (12 Décembre 2013)

Salut,

J'ai le même souci sur mon mbpr de mars 2013, comme si une pointe d'aiguille avait percé la dalle et cela a tué 2-3 pixels au centre de l'écran... A savoir que je me balade tous les jours ou presque avec mon mbp dans une pochette neoprene, elle meme rangée dans une sacoche rembourrée...

Je pense a un défaut de rigidité de la partie qui contient écran, car depuis peu je vois apparaitre une ligne d'usure qui correspond a l'arrête de la coque au bas du clavier... 

A chaque petite compression dans le sac durant le transport, l'arrête doit venir "taper" contre l'écran et si une petite poussière ou miette de pain s'est glissé entre les deux, c'est un poinçon dans la vitre ! Cela résulte d'une erreur de conception selon moi...

Est-ce garanti? je me renseigne avant d'aller faire la queue pour rien au pom'store...

Merci


----------



## vVdesign (17 Décembre 2013)

Quelqu'un a des infos ? y'a t'il une politique de retour pour ce motif?


----------



## OSX (17 Décembre 2013)

Mais comment un élément extérieur aussi petit qu'on grain peut percer une vitre en verre au point de toucher un pixel?


----------



## pilowm (20 Décembre 2013)

J'avais un macbook pro 15" retina 2012 au quel je faisais très attention (limite maniaque). Un soir j'ai regarder une video de 90min j'ai mis en veille mon mac et je me suis endormi, le lendemain matin en l'allument j'avais 1cm de largeur sous toute la longueur de l'écran qui était noir sans aucune raison. J'ai tout essayer rien a y faire sa voulais pas partir, plus tard c'est les touches du clavier qui commencé a faire un bruit bizarre et parfois collé au fond alors que je le nettoyer tout les jours et j'en passe. La j'ai le 15" retina 2013. Je le maltraite comme pas possible (a savoir que je le transporte sans sacoche dans le coffre de la voiture et j'hésite pas a conduire comme un malade de temps a autre) et je le charge avec un chargeur de contre façon de 60w 9mois il est encore impec, aucune égratignure, aucun disfonctionnement. Bref, tout cela pour vous dire que plus on fait attention a son mac et essayer d'éviter le moindre soucis et plus de soucis on aura .


----------



## subsole (20 Décembre 2013)

pilowm a dit:


> J'avais un macbook pro 15" retina 2012 au quel je faisais très attention (limite maniaque). Un soir j'ai regarder une video de 90min j'ai mis en veille mon mac et je me suis endormi, le lendemain matin en l'allument j'avais 1cm de largeur sous toute la longueur de l'écran qui était noir sans aucune raison. J'ai tout essayer rien a y faire sa voulais pas partir, plus tard c'est les touches du clavier qui commencé a faire un bruit bizarre et parfois collé au fond alors que je le nettoyer tout les jours et j'en passe. La j'ai le 15" retina 2013. Je le maltraite comme pas possible (a savoir que je le transporte sans sacoche dans le coffre de la voiture et j'hésite pas a conduire comme un malade de temps a autre) et je le charge avec un chargeur de contre façon de 60w 9mois il est encore impec, aucune égratignure, aucun disfonctionnement. Bref, tout cela pour vous dire que plus on fait attention a son mac et essayer d'éviter le moindre soucis et plus de soucis on aura .



:sleep: Merci pour cette info de premier plan.


----------



## pilowm (20 Décembre 2013)

subsole a dit:


> :sleep: Merci pour cette info de premier plan.




Ça reste mon point de vue personnel


----------



## FJSonin (20 Décembre 2013)

pilowm a dit:


> J'avais un macbook pro 15" retina 2012 au quel je faisais très attention (limite maniaque). Un soir j'ai regarder une video de 90min j'ai mis en veille mon mac et je me suis endormi, le lendemain matin en l'allument&#8230; j'avais 1cm de largeur sous toute la longueur de l'écran qui était noir sans aucune raison. J'ai tout essayer rien a y faire sa voulais pas partir, plus tard c'est les touches du clavier qui commencé a faire un bruit bizarre et parfois collé au fond alors que je le nettoyer tout les jours et j'en passe. La j'ai le 15" retina 2013. Je le maltraite comme pas possible (a savoir que je le transporte sans sacoche dans le coffre de la voiture et j'hésite pas a conduire comme un malade de temps a autre) et je le charge avec un chargeur de contre façon de 60w&#8230; 9mois il est encore impec, aucune égratignure, aucun disfonctionnement. Bref, tout cela pour vous dire que plus on fait attention a son mac et essayer d'éviter le moindre soucis et plus de soucis on aura .



AHA ! Tes un dieu. 

Sinon faut pas te branler avec le mac dans le lit, c'est ce qui arrive.


----------



## pilowm (21 Décembre 2013)

FJSonin a dit:


> AHA ! Tes un dieu.
> 
> Sinon faut pas te branler avec le mac dans le lit, c'est ce qui arrive.




Hahahaha non c'était un épisode d'american horror story  

Et puis tout ça pour dire que ( personnellement ) quand je fais très attention a quelque chose je fini par la bousier. Ca veux pas dire que ça s'applique a tout l'monde.


----------



## Bloupies (22 Décembre 2013)

Hum, petit phénomène bizarre de mon côté également.

Plusieurs moi nickel, et là en regardant une vidéo dans le noir, je m'aperçois qu'il y a un petit pixel mot ( blanc ).

Comment ces pixels morts se développent ?


----------



## pilowm (23 Décembre 2013)

En gros c'est juste un pixel qui se fige et change plus de couleur. 
Essai les vidéos de "réanimation" que tu peux trouver sur youtube, parfois sa marche.


----------



## gregoire130978 (14 Août 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon écran retina
En regardant à la lumière rasante, je comptabilise 4 mico-impacts sur l'écran... Pourtant, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir ouvert mon Mac au milieu d'une tempête de sable ! 

Au regard du nombre de cas identiques, on peut légitimement se poser la question de la fragilité anormale de cet écran... Ah non, suis-je bête ! Que dis-je ? J'avais oublié qu'Apple ne produisait QUE des produits parfaits et SANS AUCUN défaut. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les prix sont si élevés, la qualité ça se paie au prix fort. 

Quoiqu'il en soit, j'hésite à me rendre à l'Apple Store car je connais la réponse et je risque fort de perdre mon sang froid. Pourquoi ? Et bien parce qu'en général je n'aime pas être pris pour un c..., surtout lorsque j'ai dépensé plus de 2 000 euros ! En plus j'ai horreur d'être tutoyé par un mec en bleu que je ne connais pas et avec qui je n'ai pas gardé les cochons. OK, vous allez me dire "c'est la grande famille Apple, tout le monde s'aime donc tout le monde se tutoie" Pourquoi pas mais, curieusement, chez Apple le "sens de la famille" s'arrête lorsque l'on ose émettre une critique sur la fiabilité des produits et lorsque l'on cesse de rapporter de l'argent à la compagnie.


----------



## Willl0u (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour,
Même problème pour moi sur mon rMBP 13" late 2013.
Le problème à l'air assez répandu, sur les forums d'Apple, un post qui décrit le même problème en est à 9000 vues... : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4447193?start=0&tstart=0


----------

